# Horrible protein shake!



## Uzzy (Oct 4, 2011)

Currently taking Matrix whey protein , half a banana , bit of ice, still very thick, anyone know a good protein shake recipe which is smooth ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Matrix whey with just water!..sorted


----------



## Uzzy (Oct 4, 2011)

Naturally thats what i started with but that was very thick, very hard to consume after a workout , i need a recipe to make it smooth !


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used matrix and thought it was fine...add more water to thin it out


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I came across this receipe the other day, you can maybe add your protein powder in with it, I was looking for a cost effective way to make up protein shakes without having to shell out nearly £40 a month.

Any way here it is.

Make Your Own Shake

Here is how I make my own shake and I use it for either breakfast or post training.

300ml of raw milk

2-3 tables spoons of mixed seeds (around 30g). I use flaxseeds, chia seeds, pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds

1 free range organic egg (find the best quality egg and never use cheap eggs). I'll leave the egg as optional as I appreciate some people are not comfortable eating raw eggs.

I small banana

Approximately a dessert spoon of honey

Half an avocado (optional but adds in some more quality fat and makes its very creamy too!)

½ Teaspoon of cinnamon

In total this will give you about 25 - 30 grams of protein, breakdown as follows:

Milk = 9.5g

Egg = 9g (average size, large is about 12)

30g mixed seeds = 10g

Banana = 1g

Half an Avocado = 1g

Yes I'm aware this is not all whey protein but I love the fact it's natural, unprocessed, organic and also packed full of Omega 3s and other good quality fats.

Recipe:

Blend seeds until a fine powder (takes about 5-7 seconds, I like it so they aren't too finely blended as a few larger pieces adds some nice crunch!

Pour in milk

Chop banana and blend

Chop avocado into small pieces and blend. Avocado takes a bit more blending than banana so blend separately from banana.

Add in egg, honey and cinnamon and blend quickly again

This honestly takes me about 3 minutes to make&#8230;including washing up the blender, chopping board and knife!

You can obviously create your own shake but hopefully this will give you some ideas!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck boys, Matrix Whey, made in Wales by Vydex.

Do a search on Vydex.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

try maximucsle-cyclone~progain, dose the trick :high5:


----------



## DogsDinner (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm on the cyclone. is certainly helping with my strength


----------



## Uzzy (Oct 4, 2011)

Tried it with extra water+ice wasnt to bad, you said do your research like it Matrix whey was a bad thing? :jerkit:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Read what I said Uzzy.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Uzzy said:


> Tried it with extra water+ice wasnt to bad, you said do your research like it Matrix whey was a bad thing? :jerkit:


i'm pretty sure you should take Extrme's advice ,Uzzy........i got a feeling she knows a few things you don't...:becky:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

LEGION said:


> i'm pretty sure you should take Extrme's advice ,Uzzy........i got a feeling *she* knows a few things you don't...:becky:


Whoops......


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

is Oneon, Ironscience, Protein247, Optimus protein and Pro-10 linked to Vydex?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Read what I said Uzzy.


 Whats with the avatar bud? lol


----------



## Indrar (Nov 30, 2011)

Hay

Most of the people use different kinds of supplement and this horrible protein shake give better result over all the body.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Indrar said:


> Hay
> 
> Most of the people use different kinds of supplement and this horrible protein shake give better result over all the body.


This is very confusing.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Vydex is an animal supplement specialist from memory lol for vets ??????? oh dear happy days, maybe i should add some dog buscuits to my shakes pre workout =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You'd probably get more protein from them than what some of these companies are offering!!


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys,

when somethings too good to be true price wise, it's a fair bet that what it says on the tin ain't whats in the tin, or if it IS what it says on the tin, the formula is s**t. Protein made by the same people for other small label operations has been found to be lacking in the past.. If you want a quality product, stick the quality manufacturers eg Extreme, Reflex etc and don't buy in to this "It's the same, jst cheaper" bullshit. It ain't the same.

This product has a 44g serving size...break it down...

44g Serving

24g protein

11g carbs

2.7g fats

= 24+11+2.7 = 37.7g

44g serving minus 37.7g accounted for leaves 6.3g of "something else" per serving. That's 14.3% of the weight of the tub as "something else" ie moisture and sweeteners, fair enough.

Multiply the serving size back up to 100g and you get 54g protein per 100g of powder.

So your "protein powder" is only 54% protein???? On a dry basis, including moisture in the tub weight!! Take away the (average 6%) moisture content and this product will be lucky to have 50% protein content on an "as is" basis. Compare with other good quality brands who hit 75 - 80% protein content on "as is" basis and you'll know why this is cheap. Cause its a big **** off tub of 50% lactose, MCT's and moisture with only 50% or so protein. Wouldn't feed it to my horse!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You own a horse Wee G?? Flash git!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## MMAallday (Oct 17, 2011)

aka said:


> is Oneon, Ironscience, Protein247, Optimus protein and Pro-10 linked to Vydex?


Pro-10 is not linked with Vydex


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i have tasted pretty much every type of protein shake as i used to own a bodybuilding shop and without doubt Extreme Whey Blueberry cheesecake is the best tasting ... just add water and shake it up .......... im a lazy s**t so anything more complex than that and i cant be doing with it .. besides a shake should be quick and simple ... if u got more time on your hands make some proper food instead


----------

